# Man kills grandmother over TV



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I usually just go downstairs and watch whatever I want on that TV.......uhm, and what exactly is so great on Russian TV programming that it's worth going crazy over? Must have been all that vodka.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: people are crazy. :googly:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070119/od_nm/russia_murder_tv_dc


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow,I am glad I dont drink or watch TV.


----------

